# كيف تصبح مهندس مميز ؟؟!!



## مصطفى مجدى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

:3: يا مهندسين العرب سؤال واحد أود المشاركة بيه كيف يصبح المهندس العربى مميزا على المستوى الداخلى والعالمى ؟؟ وما هو الطريق إلى ذلك ؟؟ اريد المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع ومحتاج الرد


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارف والله انا لسه هدخل


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا ليك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مصطفى مجدى قال:


> :3: يا مهندسين العرب سؤال واحد أود المشاركة بيه كيف يصبح المهندس العربى مميزا على المستوى الداخلى والعالمى ؟؟ وما هو الطريق إلى ذلك ؟؟ اريد المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع ومحتاج الرد


عن طريق اطلاعه الواسع وتفكيره والبحث عن كل ماهو جديد في مجاله وان هو مايقفش علي الدراسه في الكليه فقط وان يحاول ان يطور من نفسه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

سوال رائع و يدل علي شخصيه صاحبه الرائعه 

و سوف اضع اجابتي التاليه و هيا من وجه نظري المتواضعه .

كيف تصبح مهندس متميز ؟؟ 

لكي تصبح متميز في ااي مجال من مجالات حياتك .. فيجب ان يكون لك 
هدف 
تسعي و تحاول جاهدا ان تصل اليه , 
و ليس بالضروره ان يكون الهدف نبيلا او انسانيا 
 (مع العلم ان اسمي اهدافنا كامهندسين ان نفيد البشريه كلها و نحقق لها الرخاء و الرفاهيه)

و لكن يمكن ان يكون الهدف ...

ان تصبح ممتاز في دراستك و تكون معيد = هدف 
ان ترضي والديك بان تكون ناجح في حياتك كامهندس = هدف 
ان تدرس بجد لكي تعمل مباشره بعد التخرج = هدف 
ان تعمل مباشره بعد التخرج لكي تتزوج = هدف 

....... و قس علي ذلك من الاهداف 

فانه يوجد حكمه تقول ...
" ليس العيب هو عدم وصولك لهدفك .. و لكن العيب هو عدم وجود هدف تحاول الوصول اليه "

فالذلك يجب ان يكون لك هدف تسعي اليه بكل طاقتك .

و لكي تستطيع ان تقول علي نفسك انك صاحب هدف او رساله تحاول الوصول اليها ..
فيجب عليك الاجابه علي الاسئله التاليه بكل صراحه و الوضوح بينك و بين نفسك ...

[FRAME="1 70"] 
* / ماذا اريد ؟
 */ لماذا اريده ؟
*/ متي اريده ؟
*/ اين اريده ؟
*/ من يعنيني ؟
*/ كيف احققه؟ 
[/FRAME]

اسئله هاااااامه جداا لكل من هو يبحث عن هدف يحاول تحقيقه .  
​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

كانت الاجابه السابقه لتحقيق التميز العام في جميع مجالات الحياه 

اما هنا ساقول لك باذن الله .. كيف تكون مهندس متميز ناجح ؟

لكي تكون عليك مهندس متميز .. اذن يجب عليك الاتي : 

[FRAME="1 70"] 
- الشعور بالمسؤليه امام الله و امام الناس عن العلم الذي تتعلمه .

- الاهتمام ثم الاهتمام بكل معلومه صغيره او كبييره في مجال تخصصك او في غيره .. 
و تذكر داائما هذه المقوله ( اعرف في كل شي .. و اتخصص في شي واحد ) 

- المذاكره ثم المذاكره ثم المذاكره بكل جد و اخلاص .. نسال الله الاخلاص

- الفهم ثم الفهم ثم الفهم الجيد لكل معلومه تعرفها من اااي شخص .

- تذكر دائما .. ( ان العلم في الراس + الكراس )  

- دون كل ما تعلمته في كشكول للمعلومات العامه في جميع المجالات + كشكول خااص بقسمك انت 

- الانتباه الجيد جداا في المحاضره و فهم و كل ما يقوله الدكتور .. و يجب عليك 
ان تكن للدكتور كل احترام و ود و محبه و اعلم .. ( ان من علمني حرفا حفظت له ودا ) 

- شكر نعمه ربك اذا انعم عليك بفهم موضوع معين او معلومه و هذا عن طريق ..
انك تقوم بمناقشتها مع اصدقائك و تحاول ان توصل اليهم المعلومه بكل بساطه و سهوله .

- الاسئله الزكيه المستمره للدكتور و الي كل من يملك معلومه ما . 

- حب مجالك جداا تكون فيه و في غيره متميزاا و ناجح .

- كثره القراءه و معرفه كل ما هو جديد .. كما قال لك اخي العزيز / وليد 
[/FRAME] 

اعتقد انك اذا حققك هذا الكلام سوف تكون مهندس و رجل ناجح متميز في حياتك 
العمليه و في تعاملاتك مع الناس .

وفي النهايه جزاك اله خيرا اخي / مصطفي .. علي موضوعك الرائع و اتاحه الفرصه لي 
بان اقول هذا الكلام الذي اسال الله ان يثبت به عالما و يرشد به جاهلا 
و نتظر باقي الاعضاء بان يضيفوا اجابه للسوال من وجه نظرهم  

اخوك في الله / مصطفي  

و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​


----------



## هبة محمود (6 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل 
ينبغي للمهندس أن تكون لديه المعرفة العملية بشكل جيد
كما أن يكون جريئا ولا يخجل من السؤال
وأن يحب تخصصه ويسعى للتعلم دائما ولا يمل من ذلك
كما وأن يقرأ كل الجديد في مجال تخصصه
وأن يحاول أن يبني أي دائرة مميزة بين يديه فهذا يساعد على ان لا ينساها
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hatem21 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوي مصطفي والله انك كفيت وفيت بارك الله فيك علي النصائح الغاليه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اصبتي في كلامك اخت / هبه محمود  

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب / hatem21 ​


----------



## حسام الدليمي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان النجاح والتميز هو ان تجهد نفسك على السهر في الفراءة والعمل كذلك وان تشتغل بديك وتركض برجليك في مجال تخصصك وان لا تتصور ان النجاح ياتي من خلف المنضدة التي تجلس امامها وبعد ان تكتسب الخبرة الكافية بيديك في اعمال تخصصك تستطيع ان تقود الاخرين وانت تطور معلوماتك جنبا الى جنب مع تلك الخبرة العملية الميدانية لانك مهندس ولاتنسى التضحية من اجل من تقودهم لان من يعطي لللاخرين جهده ووقته وراحته يستطيع ان يكسب ثقتهم ويحصل على مايريده منهم في العمل وان كان شاقا وبذلك يتحقق النجاح بالخبرة والقراءة والتضحية والحب والعفو مع من نقود ولكن يبقى للحزم دور حاسم للحفاظ على ذلك ...شكرا على نصائحكم ايضا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## احمد سعادة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
الى الامام يا اخي.

من العيب على كل من له لب
ان يسير في الارض بلا هدف 
كالقشة في مهب الريح 
وان يمل حيث مال الناس


----------



## barood (11 سبتمبر 2006)

وأهم ما أراه يا شباب وهو أمر يجب ألا نغفل عنه هو تضافر القوى العربية

يعني للآن ونحن لا نعرف كيف نستفيد من خبراتنا، أضرب مثال:
-طلاب السنوات الأولى نادرا ما يستشيرون طلاب السنوات المتقدمة بل يحاولون بأنفسهم ويعيدون نفس الأخطاء
- مشاريع التخرج لا تخلو من التكرار لأننا لا نطلع على تجارب السابقين بل نحاول دوما البدء من الصفر ولذا لا نصل إلى أكثر من الخطوة الأولى ، بدل من أن تتبعها خطوات

- التعاون بين الجامعات ضعيف عندنا للغاية ـ وكأن كل واحد يحاول بناء سور الصين العظيم على ذوقه
وهذا من أشد ما يدمي القلب
أنا زرت جامعة الأردن (العلوم والتكنولوجيا) وجامعة السعودية (الملك عبد العزيز) واطلعت على المناهج (حيث أنني في الأصل من سوريا ودرست بها) ورأيت أننا بالتعاون نصل إلى 500% من المستوى الحالي.

حاولت صراحة عبر موقعي arabiceng وهو موقع مجاني غير ربحي وأحاول نشره في كل مكان وبارك الله بالأخوة هنا يساعدوني بشتى الوسائل ، بس ليش؟؟؟؟؟ لأني أريد أن يستفيد العرب مما وصلنا إليه وتكون خطوتنا رقم واحد أمر منتهي لكي يبدأ الغير بالخطوة رقم 2

بس صراحة للآن ما شفت نتائج تريحني ـ وأنا على دأبي حتى تتحقق أمالي إن شاء الله ، وبدون هذا لا يمكن أبدأ يصير عندنا صناعة طيران حتى لو بعد 1000000 سنة وصدقوني ، وخذوها من واحد مقهور على الوضع بصورة عامة.

يا شباب العرب ، الخبرات اللي عندنا تؤهلنا نعمل أحلى من F-16 وهذا واقع وأنا متأكد ـ بس ما عندنا البيئة المناسبة للطلاب أو الباحثين ـ ونحن السبب ، منغلقين وكل واحد يريد يمشي في مشروعه الخاص وكأن بقية العالم لا تعنيه ، مثل فريق كرة قدم يبحث فيه اللاعبون عن المجد الفردي ، ما هي النتيجة؟؟؟ ضياع الفريق بالكامل

آسف على الغضب والحديث الطويل بس غصبا عني والله ، من حرقة قلبي على العالم العربي والإسلامي 

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## submarines (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*أرجو المساعده من ذوي الخبرة للاهميه*

السلام عليكم .. 
انا عمري 25 سنه حاصل على الثانويه العامه سنه 2000 و أريد الان ان اكمل تعليمي .. اريد ان ادخل كليه الهندسه جامعه الاسكندريه قسم هندسه بحريه و لكن لكي ادخلها يجب ان ادخل دبلوم صناعي 3 سنوات و بعدها ادخل هندسه عشان لم يعد ينفع اني ادخل هندسه مباشرة لاني 25 سنه و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد امامي لكي ادخل هندسه هذا معناه اني لو قدر لي الله ان انجح فيهذا المشوار ساتخرج من الكليه 33 سنه .. 3 سنوات دبلوم + 5 هندسه .. اريد ان اعرف هل ما سافعله صحيح ام خطأ لان معظم الناس اللي حواليا يقولون لي ان قطار التعليم فاتك و لن تنجح في هذا المشوار لانك كبرت في السن .. و ان دراسه هندسه خاصه محتاجه سن صغير و عقول فريش .. فماذا افعل و بما تنصحوني مع العلم اني لدي الرغبه المشتعله لكسر حاجز الفشل داخلي و اريد ان اكون ذو مستقبل باهر بإذن الله .. و لكني اجد كل من حولي من الاهل و الاصدقاء ضدي في هذه الفكرة و قليل منهم ايدني فيها .. فماذا افعل ؟؟؟ و هل لو تحقق هذا هل سأجد فرص عمل في هذا المجال ( الهندسه البحريه ) و هل سني 33 سنه سيكون عائق لي في العمل ام ماذا ....
أرجو ارجو ارجو منكم الرد عليا الان و لكم خالص الشكر .... عمار عادل


----------



## driller (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا والى الامام ياعرب


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى submarine
اتوكل على الله عز و جل و أعمل ألى نفسك فية و سيبك من الناس المحبطين
أعمل الى عليك و زاكر و اجتهد و خلى الباقى على الله


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (20 سبتمبر 2006)

بعد كل كلام الاخوة الجميل و القيم لا أستطيع ألا أن أضيف وجهة نظرى البسيطة
يجب على كل مهندس ان يعمل ما فى وسعة ليكون من افضل العاملين فى مجالة


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

يا أخ عمار .... اولا بالنسبة للتحصيل العلمي ...... بالعكس تماما ...... فكل خريجي المعاهد الفنية يكونون متفوقين في كلية الهندسة .... بشرط الأجتهاد
اما بالنسبة للعمل كمهندس بحري... فأعتقد انه ممكن في هذه السن..... ثم ان العمل من الرزق ... وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون... فهو ليس في الأرض ولا في البحر ولا حتى في الجو !!!!!!


----------



## momu (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ابسط شي اقدر اقولهولك 
ابدا من حيث انتهي الاخرين 
مش تبدا من الاول وده كان سبب الفرق بينا وبين الغرب من ناحيه التطوير 
هما كملو بعدينا واحنا لسه عايزين نخترع اللي هما اخترعوه من سنين


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

التميز في هذا الزمن صفة يبحث عنها الكثيرون ولكن ماهو التميز وما إيجابياته وسلبياته؟

التميز من وجهة نظري ينقسم إلى قسمين رئيسين: تميز محمود وتميز مذموم

فالتميز المحمود هو ذلك التميز الذي يستحقه الإنسان بجدارة من خلال علمه وعمله وقبل ذلك كله خلقه. والتميز المذموم هو ذلك التميز الذي يريد أن يتصنعه الأشخاص الذين يرغبون في التميز ولكن من دون توفر مؤهلات التميز

والسؤال الذي بودي أن أطرحه في البداية هو كالتالي: من يجعل منك متميزا؟ أنت أم الآخرين؟ وقد تبدو الإجابة بسيطة وسطحية ولكنها سهلة ممتنعة ، فعندما تكون فاعلا في وسط محيط لا يتسم بذلك فأنت متميزا بطبعك وبدون تصنّع وكذلك عندما تكون مهندسا او عالما منتجا وذو خلق رفيع في مجتمع بحاجة إليك ويفهم ما تقول ويعيه فغنك متميز بعلمك وعملك ولكن عندما تكون في مجتمع يكون التميز المذموم صنعة القاصرين وكنت متميزا حسب ما يصفك الآخرين فأنت في الحقيقة مجرد فقاعة تميز ستختفي في النهاية وقد يطول بقاؤها وقد يقصر ولكنها تزول بزوال من حولك ولن يبقى لك اثر

ومن إيجابيات التميز المحمود أنه يزيدك تواضعا ويرفع مكانتك ويجعل تأثيرك على الآخرين فعالا ولكن التميز المذموم قد يسهل لك الوصول إلى مكانة وظيفية معينة أو يسمح لك ببناء علاقات معينة في الغالب تكون مبنية على المصلحة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (7 فبراير 2007)

يمكن أن تكون مهندس ناجح وتتخطى جميع مصاعب العمل من التكرار والخبرة لكن مهما قدمت من إبداعات فلن تقوم لك قيامة في التدرج الوظيفي ولا امتيازات إن لم يكن المدير راض عنك لان كل شي يمكن إلا حبني يا بني ادم فهناك من لم يقدم إلا الكلام فقط وصار منه وأصبح من الحاشية لان المتسلق له مواهب لا يكتسبها الكل اعني القوادة


----------



## ali1001 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكورجدا اخى


----------



## ali1001 (9 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جدا مميز


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لكم على ردودكم الغالية ومشاركتكم ومزيد من التقدم ونرجو مشاركة باقى الاعضاء


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ياجماعة التميز في اي شئ يأتي من العمل بإخلاص وضمير بمعني أنك مجرد انك تخلص لله تعالي في مذاكرتك وقرايتك وشغلك بعد كده,, بمنتهي البساطة هتكون مهندس متميز


----------



## ElSam abo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

زى ما قال اخونا المهندس ان التميز بيكون نتاج للا خلاص فى كل شىء فى حياتك الهندسيه


----------



## abumansour (15 أكتوبر 2007)

The Goal
The Movement
The Pen
The Research
The Test
The Idea
The Thinking
All Of This Is The Sucsses
:10:


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

abumansour قال:


> The Goal
> The Movement
> The Pen
> The Research
> ...



شكراً لك أخى ابو منصور على هذة المشاركة الفعالة التى تنم على الثقافة الواسعة التى تتميز بها وياريت لا تبخل علينا بمثل هذة الاراء الجامدة وشكراً لك .................


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخلاص مع الله؟؟!!*

نعم مفتاح التميز والنجاح والرقى هو الاخلاص مع الله.وعبادته حق العبادة ثم يأتى الاجتهاد فى العمل والمذاكرة الجيدة والافق الواسعة والتطلع الى الافضل دائماًَ.وشكراً لكم


----------



## Roossy (9 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس المميز هو الي بيستعمل عقله وبيحل اي مشكلة تواجهه بالعقل وما في شي مستحيل


----------



## خالد بن سعود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" لك اخي


----------



## خالد بن سعود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد بن سعود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" اخي الكريـــم


----------



## وجدي_1405 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
حقاً كلام صحيح فسبحان الله تعالى عندما يصبح للإنسان هدف يسعى إليه و يأمل من الله تعالى الوصول إليه بكل الوسائل المتاحة له طبعاً بالعمل و ليس الركود فسيصبح لحياته قيمة لدرجة أنه إذا وصل للهدف المنشود يصبح نظره للأمور بعين علمية منطقية و ليست نظرة عشوائية .
جزاكم الله خير على هذه النصيحة


----------

